
[React Component Libs]MaterialUI vs Ant.D vs Fluent vs Semantic vs Grommet vs BP - sdiw
http://sapandiwakar.in/best-react-component-libraries-comparison/
======
swissRF
Good article for those are are starting to explore the React UI Libraries. The
post gives a great overview of libs.

However, you can include some demo to compare the bundle size and load time.

~~~
sdiw
Thanks. Yes, that'd also be a neat way to compare the libs. I will try to see
if I can put a demo.

------
ajanelisha
We are starting a new project and we have been researching about React UI
libs. We wanted to go with Ant design but we also found that it is very
difficult to customize while using Ant design. We are still searching but this
post helped. Thanks.

~~~
sdiw
Initially, we were also in favor of going with Ant.design. Everyone has
different requirements but being able to provide customization was our
important criterion to select a lib.

